# Angioplasty of lad branch



## EmilyDingee (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an operative note that states PCI of diagnal LAD branch. Angioplasty was done in the branch. My doctor has 92920 marked on billing sheet I thought that 92920 was only for major vessels.

I am now looking at the definiton of 92920 which states "single major coronary artery or branch"

So 92920 can be billed in this case, any additional branches are coded with 92921, and additional major vessels with 92920?

Please Advise.
Thank you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 19, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> I have an operative note that states PCI of diagnal LAD branch. Angioplasty was done in the branch. My doctor has 92920 marked on billing sheet I thought that 92920 was only for major vessels.
> 
> I am now looking at the definiton of 92920 which states "single major coronary artery or branch"
> 
> ...



Yes.  You are correct.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 19, 2013)

The reason you choose 92920 over 92921 is due to the AMA/CPT direction: when the only PCI performed is in a branch of a major coronary artery, you go back to the main code. 

That is why the definition reads..."single major coronary artery or branch" 

HTH


----------

